# Christmas gifts for Cats.



## sophiam (Aug 1, 2012)

Last year for my cats first Christmas I went all out getting him everything. He had a little stocking full of toys. He had a pile of wrapped gifts that would rival and kids. And yet all he wanted to play with was the empty stocking and the wrapping. I'm struggling this year as to what to get him. I don't want to waste money on toys he won't play with. He's also got everything you could think of to buy a cat. Cat trees houses, beds. So is there any cat things that are great Christmas gifts for my little guy. Something he would like and would be useful. Any suggestions would be grateful.


----------



## bryan123 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah.. i was just about to post a thread just like this...

I am also having trouble as to getting some gifts for my cat.. My cat has a lot of stuff lol...

She is a very active cat too..

@lolacola... does your cat love those little mices filled with catnip?? maybe that would be an option.. (i think they are like a $1.00 but it depends)


----------



## sophiam (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a full box of catnip toys. I buy them whenever I'm in a petshop. The problem is he plays with them for the first two days and then it's abandoned.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Every year I get a big can of tuna and split it 4 ways (Jack won't eat it!). Toys they don't need, trees they don't want, but tuna.....now THAT's a treat!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

What my cats seem to like as much or more than anything is me being home with them. With my work schedule having been so busy lately, this 'together' time has not been as frequent as it should.

So a present I give myself and my cats is a day of vacation where I don't do chores or errands. I just sit at home reading or watching movies with a lap full of purrs.


----------



## bryan123 (Jun 11, 2010)

Marcia said:


> Every year I get a big can of tuna and split it 4 ways (Jack won't eat it!). Toys they don't need, trees they don't want, but tuna.....now THAT's a treat!!


Cat owners can actually give their cats canned tuna?? 

Is that safe??

Just curious


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, there are all-tuna canned food specifically packaged for cats, such as Carlyle Just Tuna, so I would imagine it's reasonably safe? I feed it to my cats infrequently.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

tezster said:


> Well if I won the lottery... I'd buy my cats a large, fenced-off property where they could play and frolic to their hearts content. But, closer to reality, I think simply stuffing a plain box or Christmas stocking with lots of string and ribbons would be fun enough in itself to constitute as a present.
> .


Not trying to be a Debbie downer, but watch with the string and ribbons! I have to be careful and always hide these from my cats. Super dangerous if swallowed, and I'm sure nobody wants to spend Christmas at the emergency vet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

tezster said:


> But, closer to reality, I think simply stuffing a plain box or Christmas stocking with lots of string and ribbons would be fun enough in itself to constitute as a present.


I would think the cats would love just the box alone  you know cats and boxes! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

you could get him a gift card at the groomer for a "Spa Day" or something like it.

My B.B. has always delighted in her Christmas Duck and Goose.
I'm sure the dynamic duo will enjoy it also.

tezster has the right idea. You want to give them something THEY enjoy and cats just aren't as impressed with "the latest & greatest" like we are.
So, cardboard boxes, bottle caps, ribbons, pipe cleaners coiled in a spring like shape, crinkly paper, bows etc. are a great collection of toys that will be enjoyed!!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

How about a jar of "pickled mice"? Get a jar and fill it with catnip and those little toy mice. You could make a cute label for it. I store a few of Yuki's toys in a container of catnip. They smell much stronger than toys with catnip sewn inside. When she's done playing I put the toys back in the jar for another time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I do the same. :thumb I have a tin labeled : Random Mice
It's got lots of catnip in there and lots of mice. Belle loves her mice lol


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm gonna get da bird.. and a cat bed.. n some cute themed toys

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I was given a Cat's Meow toy from someone (a similar product being the Undercover Mouse) and the cats seem to like it after an initial "what the heck _is _it?!" phase -- but I hate it. Very clunky and noisy in general. Maybe I'll turn it on for a little while to amuse them on Christmas. :lol: I'll also buy the cats some of their favourite foods, probably chicken and herring Wellness.

They're all sort of mesmerized (and as you can see in the background, there are toys everywhere... we don't need anymore either):


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I was wondering if that yellow toy would be good. They advertise it on TV infomercial. Knowing my cats, I just keep thinking wouldn't they jump on it and tip it over to see what was under. Have your cats tried that?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

A few times the yellow plastic has been lifted, but for the most part they just sit watching it intently and occasionally batting at it. Jasper tries to hold it down and bite the tail which I worry about stressing the motor, but the tail -- which is plastic, pretty pathetic that they couldn't make it soft -- eventually slips away after a few second.

But again... _VERY LOUD_. A timid cat might run the opposite direction. My aunt's cat (the mitted seal point in the picture) is usually extremely timid but her curiosity surprisingly won own faster than Jasper...

I also find the settings are stupid, there's slow, middle, fast and random. Slow seems fast, and fast is erratic. Random is supposed to alternate but doesn't make much difference due to the settings being almost identical to start with.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

BUT.. what the heck does it do? The yellow thing.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

cat face said:


> BUT.. what the heck does it do? The yellow thing.


Under the yellow cloth is something that moves around in circles, kind of like a mouse under a rug.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

bryan123 said:


> Cat owners can actually give their cats canned tuna??
> 
> Is that safe??
> 
> Just curious



I do. I let my cats split a can of Bumblebee tuna once every couple weeks just as a treat. I see no harm in it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I looked into that toy but I think that Book would discover the 'mouse' in seconds. Then it would just be dragged around the apartment with with the yellow cover flapping along behind it... 

I think that even Mow would just go UNDER the mat to get the mouse.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Someone recommended the Yeowww banana catnip toy and I think it is a winner. It has a very strong catnip smell and the shape allows the cat to bunny kick it too.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

bryan123 said:


> Cat owners can actually give their cats canned tuna??
> 
> Is that safe??
> 
> Just curious


Safe, yes. Just don't over do it or you will develop little tuna-crack furbabies!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

cat owner again said:


> I was wondering if that yellow toy would be good. They advertise it on TV infomercial. Knowing my cats, I just keep thinking wouldn't they jump on it and tip it over to see what was under. Have your cats tried that?


I gave in and bought that mouse under the sheet thing. The one I got...gizmo LOVES it. Even though that stupid mouse comes off all the time...she will even play with that plasric mouse when it comes off. She always wants that toy on. Marshall just watches it and when the fabric come up he'll look under it. Gizmo is a toy hog. So one day marshall tried to play with it when gizmo was on it...he got so mad because gizmo was hogging it....he tackled her :|


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Auroraei said:


> Under the yellow cloth is something that moves around in circles, kind of like a mouse under a rug.


Thanks  , we aren't blessed with such a thing over here, at least that I'm aware of, anyway (mumbles to self, "thank goodness") LOL


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

cat owner again said:


> Someone recommended the Yeowww banana catnip toy and I think it is a winner. It has a very strong catnip smell and the shape allows the cat to bunny kick it too.


These were on sale locally a few weeks ago and I bought two for my cats - they do love it, but not more than any other catnip-filled toy. I actually wish they were bigger so they could be more easily bunny-kicked


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

cat face said:


> we aren't blessed with such a thing over here, at least that I'm aware of, anyway (mumbles to self, "thank goodness") LOL


Oh no, you cannot escape! I see them on amazon.co.uk.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Carmel said:


> Oh no, you cannot escape! I see them on amazon.co.uk.


You're right. I looked. It's there! Dear God!


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't really buy my animals presents (because they have too much as it is already, every time I go to get food I come back with $30 worth of toys, or so my hubs says lol) so instead I make a donation to a local shelter, for both my pets and friends/relatives pets as their gifts.

This year I think I am going to make some of these cat huts instead, and take them down to the local AC so they can put them out where they are needed.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My neighbor ordered one for her cats. We'll see how they like it. Based on my cat's reaction to Da Bird, I'll save my $$$.


----------

